# Help!! pregnant pygmy



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

I rescued a pygmy goat, she is definitely pregnant, don't know what she bred with or when. I have had her for 3 months now. Everyday she looks like she will pop. For the last two weeks when she lies down you can see a red shiny "thing" pop out of her vagina ( if it were a human I would say she is crowning) but it goes away when she stands up. Hard to check her because she will only let me get within an couple of feet of her. It looks like her ligaments are gone, indentations on both sides. Udder is big, hard to tell if tight, definitely not shiny. Vulva is swollen. I will try to get some pictures. This is my first goat to have babies. Help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is getting close. What you are seeing is a vaginal prolapse. As long as it goes back in when standing, it is fine.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

First of all: calm down, it's totally ok! Goats are having babies all the time and its just nature. Look at this in a positive view, baby goats are on the way!  .

How old is she, and has she had kids before? What are you feeding her right now? We can help you figure out how to care for her properly during the final stage of her gestation.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Or, stages of labor and such because it sounds like she's really close!!


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I would head to a health food store as soon as possible and get cut & dried (C/D) red raspberry leaves feed her a teaspoon twice a day, or every 4-6 hours. It will help condition her uterus and help her with the birth and delivery...plus make for a shorter afterbirthing and bleeding. A 1/4 lb will last a LONG time and it should be very inexpensive...like $3-$5. If possible, I would also look for lobeila leaves, too. This herb softens the birthing parts (tissue and tendons) and soothes the Mamagoat's nerves for a smoother delivery. If you can only find powder in these herbs, use 1/2 teaspoon. You may want to mix it into a paste with peanut butter , apple sauce or a mashed banana half to get her to eat it all :greengrin:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

My mamas goat pooch does the sane thing. Ive been wondering if this was normal but could never get a picture to post. Is it bad or just something that happens in the last stages?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It is perfectly normal for the vulva to swell and extend like that. Mama goat has a really full tummy and all those innards have to fit somehow! As long as it goes back in when she stands, it's not a big deal. Mine have done for up to 3 or 4 weeks before delivery if they are very big.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Their pooch usually gets really swollen and loose the last few weeks of pregnancy. 
Sometimes they even prolapse a little while laying down, but as long as everything goes back in when they stand up it should be fine.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Black Opal is 8-9 months old.
Feeding her Dumor? feed, greens and hay
Have red raspberry leaves at home so I will give her some. 
My biggest concern is not knowing what Opal was bred to so if she has a big baby it might be hard on her and also she is not tame yet so I don't know if she will let me assist her. Also no local vet that handles goats
I will separate her from the other goats tomorrow.
Thank you all for advice I will keep you posted.
I have 2 2month old Great Pyrenees that I am training as LGD, I am going to take them out of the female goat pen until after they is baby (ies) are born


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You will probably want to get a kidding kit together, she sounds close. Some things to have are:
B complex
Selenium gel or Bose
Lots of towels and bulb syringe for cleaning out noses
Iodine, scissors and floss for doing cords
Tube feeder and bottles (in case a kid is too weak to nurse)
Extra colostrum/colostrum paste in case mom doesn't have any
A lubricant for repositioning kids if necessary 
Molasses and Apple cider vinegar to give to the tired mom afterwards

And I'm sure there's more to add to that. You don't HAVE to have all of these things, it's just a list of some handy supplies.

Read through kidding threads on this forum and do lots of research on the kidding process and stages of labor. This will help prepare you for what to expect and how to tell if/when the doe needs help.

I hope you have a successful and happy kidding, good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the goat forum, and soon to the world of goat kids!

If you have a stall within sight of the other goats, I would try to maneuver Opal in to it. Something 5'x5' or larger. Often, even fairly feral goats will allow you to assist during kidding if you are very calm and quiet. Obviously you don't want to panic her but I had some very fearful does and those hormones are powerful things.

There are TONS of threads on here about kidding if you have some time to read but basically - if the water breaks and she is actively pushing (laying down & pushing hard, or sometimes standing) then you should have a kid on the ground within 30 minutes at most. If she is pushing for 20+ minutes with no results then the kid is likely malpositioned or too large and you will have to "go in" and help. 

You should get some lubricant and betadine or similar in case you need to disinfect and lube up and go in to help. That is the very basics to have on hand.

Since Opal is very young to kid I hope it was a buck from small birth weight lines! You will have to make sure the kid latches on and has a good meal within the first hour as first time moms are sometimes confused with a tender & full udder!


----------

